# Jazz: New & Noteworthy



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*This thread is for posting about NEW jazz which you think is noteworthy.*

My hope is that this will be a place for members to discover NEW jazz, i.e. stuff recently recorded by new groups and artists, or new albums by established musicians. Not a "what I''m listening to" thread - but a "let me bring this new jazz music to your attention because I think it is really good" thread.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*KALEIIDO : Elements* | (ExoPAC)
Mikkel Hess · Anders Christensen · Anna Roemer · Cecillie Strange
℗ 2022 ExoPAC Recordings, a division of Nordic Music Society
Released on: 2022-03-25






Danish saxophonist *Cecilie Strange* first made a name for herself as the leader of a trio whose rich, tonal soundscapes produced two evocative albums: _Blue_ (2020) and _Blikan_ (2021). Then she met her musical soulmate, guitarist *Anna Roeme*r, and blossomed into her latest incarnation as the co-leader of *KELIIDO*. During a series of live performances, the two mind-melding artists began evolving their shared vision of ambient improvised music and released _Voyages_, their 2021 debut. Now comes the hauntingly beautiful _Elements_, which is like a prayer for the Earth at a time when our natural environment sorely needs to be healed.

“Sky Part I,” the first multipart track devoted to four elements, wafts in on the gentle breeze of Roemer’s shimmering guitar. Drifting up through low-hanging clouds, Strange’s saxophone paints the sky with colors, and Mikkel Hess’ drums rumble into “Sky Part II” like a gathering storm. Giant-step guitar chords take us back down to “Terra Part I,” “Terra Part II” and “Terra Part III,” but those tracks are hardly Earthbound. Hannah Scheneider’s choir of heavenly voices is like a siren call that lures listeners to the currents of “Ocean Part I” and “Ocean Part II.” (Cree McCree  |   Published July 2022 | Downbeat)


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Brad Mehldau's new prog-jazz album Jacob's Ladder (yes the Rush tune)
also takes on Gentle Giant and Yes


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

New *Ron Carter* Documentary to Premiere on PBS: _Finding the Right Notes_, a two-hour documentary on jazz legend Ron Carter directed by Peter Schnall, will air on PBS on October 21.










The film reveals poignant and joyful details of the bass great’s life, from his early years as a cello student in high school through his years with the Miles Davis Quintet in the 1960s and into his vital solo career that continues to expand.

On the same date, the documentary’s exclusive soundtrack of never-before-heard Carter performances will be released as a CD/double vinyl recording by Germany-based IN+OUT Records.

*Trailer*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Trumpeter *Takuya Kuroda* leads a funky ensemble on the often-danceable _Midnight Crisp_, whose cover art may look lonely, but only because everybody else is already at the club (First Word, October 21).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Mesmerism*
by *Tyshawn Sorey*










*Listen on Bandcamp.*


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

*Billy Cobham - Tierra Del Fuego (2020)*

Sorry, no sound link.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> *This thread is for posting about NEW jazz which you think is noteworthy.*
> 
> My hope is that this will be a place for members to discover NEW jazz, i.e. stuff recently recorded by new groups and artists, or new albums by established musicians. Not a "what I''m listening to" thread - but a "let me bring this new jazz music to your attention because I think it is really good" thread.


Is there an age limit? A specific year cut-off date? I have material from the 2010's going forward that have not been posted that feels new to me. I'm being subjective.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Floeddie said:


> Is there an age limit? A specific year cut-off date? I have material from the 2010's going forward that have not been posted that feels new to me. I'm being subjective.


Thats close enough for Jazz


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> New *Ron Carter* Documentary to Premiere on PBS: _Finding the Right Notes_, a two-hour documentary on jazz legend Ron Carter directed by Peter Schnall, will air on PBS on October 21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a cruel title given Ron’s tendency to wander off-pitch!😎


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The "noteworthy" aspect for my purposes would include new young exceptional talent worth listening to as opposed to just new releases from veteran musicians. I haven't been turned on to anybody this year that's really knocked me out so I'll wait for some suggestions.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> The "noteworthy" aspect for my purposes would include new young exceptional talent worth listening to as opposed to just new releases from veteran musicians. I haven't been turned on to anybody this year that's really knocked me out so I'll wait for some suggestions.


With the exception of the well-known veterans you speak of (we all know who they are), who have been some jazz musicians that have knocked your socks off that have been active over the last 20 years?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Neo Romanza said:


> With the exception of the well-known veterans you speak of (we all know who they are), who have been some jazz musicians that have knocked your socks off that have been active over the last 20 years?


I don't have to go back that far. But Ben Monder, Esperanza Spalding, and James Francies come to mind. Pianist and composer, Kris Davis. Trumpeter, Yazz Ahmed.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Hiromi Uehara knocks my socks off every time. She's been active since 2005.... she played with Chick Corea and Stanley Clark in her early years & it shows. The Levin Brothers are good, as is Chuck Lamb. KENSO from Japan is a lot of fun. There are some veterans who have changed and developed over the years as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I don't have to go back that far. But Ben Monder, Esperanza Spalding, and James Francies come to mind. Pianist and composer, Kris Davis. Trumpeter, Yazz Ahmed.


Oh yeah, Ben Monder is a cool cat. I had nice correspondence with him many years ago. He sent me some of his albums and autographed them for me. Nice guy. I told him if I ever wanted to take guitar lessons, then he would be the guy I sought out. Of course, Monder is hardly a 'new kid on the block' as he's been active since the early 90s. I have an album he played of Marc Johnson's called _Right Brain Patrol_.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a new CD on the way called Two Centuries featuring Wadada Leo Smith and Andrew Cyrille. I posted a YT clip in the main jazz thread.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> Hiromi Uehara knocks my socks off every time. She's been active since 2005.... she played with Chick Corea and Stanley Clark in her early years & it shows. The Levin Brothers are good, as is Chuck Lamb. KENSO from Japan is a lot of fun. There are some veterans who have changed and developed over the years as well.


I own a couple of Hiromi albums. Certainly a technically proficient keyboardist, but doesn't really satisfy me emotionally, so I seldom listen to any of her music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

They used to be called "moldy figs" - i.e. jazz fans who spurned new jazz claiming that the older bands were better. It is something that has been with the music from the very beginning. And I think it is often true that jazz fans zero-in on a period or style they like best, and listen to those artists again and again. And there is nothing wrong with that.

But my goal in this thread is to celebrate new, often young, musicians and the music they are making because often they are creating some great jazz. We don't need another thread about Miles, Duke, Louis, Coltrane, Monk, etc. - we all know their music and love it.

My hope is that together, collectively, we can create an archive of great NEW jazz that adds to the jazz tradition created by the forefathers of the music.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Not necessarily "new", but this album blew me away upon its release and it's still an album I revisit from time to time:

Stefon Harris: _African Tarantella: Dances with Duke_


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Emma Smith : Meshuga Baby*

Recognized as one of the most promising singers of her generation, *Emma Smith *has forged an impressive reputation as a first-call vocalist for jazz and pop royalty. (Jazzwise)



> It feels so good,” Emma Smith notes about finally releasing new music into the world, 10 years after her acclaimed debut, _The Huntress_. As a long-established vocalist touring with marquee acts including Michael Bublé, Robbie Williams, Georgie Fame, Cyndi Lauper and Seal, Smith’s long-awaited follow-up, the remarkable _Meshuga Baby_, has finally hit the streets.
> 
> “Other artists mark their development every couple of years, whereas mine feels like: Child, Woman,” she laughs.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*"Echo" · Julian Lage*
_*View With A Room*_
℗ Blue Note Records; ℗ 2022 UMG Recordings, Inc.
Released on: 2022-09-16






Electric Guitar: *Bill Frisell*
Electric Guitar: *Julian Lage*
Acoustic Bass: *Jorge Roeder*
Drums: *Dave King*
Producer: Margaret Glaspy
Producer, Additional Producer: Armand Hirsch
Studio Personnel, Mixer, Recording Engineer: Mark Goodell



> The two guitar line-up supported by an on-point rhythm section that brings to the surface memories of the sunken treasures of Marc Johnson’s _Sound of Summer Running_ from 1998, when Frisell was paired with another guitar virtuoso, Pat Metheny. In a rare example of a comparison not being odious, the creativity at work here is on a similar level – two consummate musicians at one with their craft bringing composition after composition alive with invention, empathy and mutual respect – no grandstanding here and music is the winner. Lage and Frisell are so closely intertwined, both aesthetically and intellectually, that on ‘Auditorium,’ once the who is doing what and when conundrum recedes, a unity of purpose emerges that is breathtaking in its accomplishment. (Jazzwise)


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> I own a couple of Hiromi albums. Certainly a technically proficient keyboardist, but doesn't really satisfy me emotionally, so I seldom listen to any of her music.


I saw her play live a few weeks ago. She truly captivated the audience & got more ovations and wows than I had ever seen at that venue. I've been going to the MIM for jazz for about six years now. Truly electic, very animated. If you get a chance, go see her live show. I'd be surprised if you aren't won over. 

I have her albums... she's better in person. By a factor of 10.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> I saw her play live a few weeks ago. She truly captivated the audience & got more ovations and wows than I had ever seen at that venue. I've been going to the MIM for jazz for about six years now. Truly electic, very animated. If you get a chance, go see her live show. I'd be surprised if you aren't won over.
> 
> I have her albums... she's better in person. By a factor of 10.


I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm just not attracted to her style of playing that much. As I mentioned, she's certainly a gifted pianist/keyboardist, but she's just not to my own taste. If I'm going to listen to some fusion, I prefer the older bands/musicians (i. e. Jean-Luc Ponty, Return To Forever, Weather Report, Mahavishnu Orchestra et. al.).


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm just not attracted to her style of playing that much. As I mentioned, she's certainly a gifted pianist/keyboardist, but she's just not to my own taste. If I'm going to listen to some fusion, I prefer the older bands/musicians (i. e. Jean-Luc Ponty, Return To Forever, Weather Report, Mahavishnu Orchestra et. al.).


She played with Chick Corea (Return to Forever) for a year, and with Stanley Clarke (a founding member of Return to Forever). I have her on an album of Stanley Clark Trio joined with Lenny White that is the source of it all as a quintet.

She invoked Chick Corea spiritually throughout her current show. I hear there will be a new release in November, but I can't confirm that. I also saw Billy Cobham (Mahavishnu Orchestra) recently & he was great. You just named all of my favorite fusion artists. I've seen Ponty live three times, Corea twice, Weather Report once, probably post Jaco since he and Zawinul didn't jive it seems, and John McLaughlin live as a trio but not as Mahavishnu, cause that didn't happen in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> She played with Chick Corea (Return to Forever) for a year, and with Stanley Clarke (a founding member of Return to Forever). I have her on an album of Stanley Clark Trio joined with Lenny White that is the source of it all as a quintet.
> 
> She invoked Chick Corea spiritually throughout her current show. I hear there will be a new release in November, but I can't confirm that. I also saw Billy Cobham (Mahavishnu Orchestra) recently & he was great. You just named all of my favorite fusion artists. I've seen Ponty live three times, Corea twice, Weather Report once, probably post Jaco since he and Zawinul didn't jive it seems, and John McLaughlin live as a trio but not as Mahavishnu, cause that didn't happen in my neck of the woods.


Very nice, indeed. What sets Corea apart from Hiromi besides nationality is the fact that Corea started out in the bebop era and learned to play in this style. Of course, he was a musically curious person and branched out in so many directions, but with him, I never detect any kind of superficiality even if I don't necessarily like the particular style he's playing in. Corea is regarded as one of the masters of 20th Century jazz and if you look at all the projects he's been involved in and all the styles he has written in, it's no wonder. Not only this, but many of his compositions have become jazz standards: _Windows_, _Spain_, _500 Miles High_ et. al. My favorite Corea are all of the various trios he's had over the years (incl. his most recent one with Christian McBride and Brian Blade), his Return To Forever albums (early Latin-tinged albums and the more jazz rock fusion albums), his duo work with Gary Burton and his short-lived sextet Origin. I also liked several of the Elektric and Akoustic Band releases. Anyway, what would be your favorite 'Top 3' favorite Corea albums?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Another Denton alum doing some interesting big band stuff

*Snarky Puppy, Metropole Orkest - The Curtain*






Written and produced by *Michael League*.
Arranged by Michael League and Jules Buckley
Published by Gumuk Limited administered by Universal Music Publishing

SNARKY PUPPY
Michael League - electric bass and Moog keybass
Bob Lanzetti - electric guitar
Mark Lettieri - electric guitar
Chris McQueen - electric guitar
Bill Laurance - piano, Wurlitzer, and Moog
Cory Henry - organ, clavinet, Fender Rhodes, and Moog
Justin Stanton - Fender Rhodes, Moog, clavinet and trumpet
Jay Jennings - trumpet and flugelhorn
Mike “Maz” Maher - trumpet and flugelhorn
Chris Bullock - tenor sax, clarinet, and bass clarinet
Nate Werth – percussion
Robert “Sput” Searight – drums

League formed Snarky Puppy in his freshman year of college at the University of North Texas, originally consisting of him and nine of his peers. He composed most of their original music, as well as produced all albums released by the band.

He has performed or recorded with artists from a variety of genres including Laura Mvula, Lalah Hathaway, Joe Walsh, Chris Thile, Michael McDonald, Terence Blanchard, Esperanza Spalding, Joshua Redman, Wayne Krantz, Chris Potter, Salif Keita, Eliades Ochoa, Fatoumata Diawara, Bassekou Kouyate, Susana Baca, and Kardeş Türküler.[citation needed] He currently serves as musical director for David Crosby in his Lighthouse touring band, alongside Becca Stevens and Michelle Willis. (Wikipedia)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Phil Harper Quintet and Jam Session - Live at Smalls Jazz Club - 10/7/22*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Here It Is: A Tribute to Leonard Cohen*
_Famous Blue Raincoat_ - Nathaniel Rateliff
Album Out October 14, 2022 






Written by Leonard Cohen 
*Nathaniel Rateliff*: Vocals
*Bill Frisell*: Guitar
*Immanuel Wilkins:* Alto Saxophone
*Kevin Hays*: Piano, Estey 
*Scott Colley*: Bass
*Nate Smith*: Drums
*Gregory Leisz*: Pedal Steel Guitar
*Larry Goldings*: Hammond Organ


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Very nice, indeed. What sets Corea apart from Hiromi besides nationality is the fact that Corea started out in the bebop era and learned to play in this style. Of course, he was a musically curious person and branched out in so many directions, but with him, I never detect any kind of superficiality even if I don't necessarily like the particular style he's playing in. Corea is regarded as one of the masters of 20th Century jazz and if you look at all the projects he's been involved in and all the styles he has written in, it's no wonder. Not only this, but many of his compositions have become jazz standards: _Windows_, _Spain_, _500 Miles High_ et. al. My favorite Corea are all of the various trios he's had over the years (incl. his most recent one with Christian McBride and Brian Blade), his Return To Forever albums (early Latin-tinged albums and the more jazz rock fusion albums), his duo work with Gary Burton and his short-lived sextet Origin. I also liked several of the Elektric and Akoustic Band releases. Anyway, what would be your favorite 'Top 3' favorite Corea albums?


I'll come back to you after I review my stuff tp pick three, but I'm sure that your Chick library is much larger than mine. I liked and have all of his RTF effort,s but my middle ground on Corea is much weaker than yours. Elektric Band & Friends are recent acquisitions for me. Chick was an amazing artist/composer, and to his compositional skills I'll admit that he towers over Hiromi, no question about it! Hiromi is a "live wire" which makes for a great show, she was more fun to watch than the Chick I saw, but Corea was never shabby.

I went off in a different direction after RTF, I followed Tom Scott & his LA Express, primarily for the drums as a "play along", which were easy pickings for me and a lot of fun. I was a percussionist of minor merit in the day, but no more. I hurt my hearing in the process, with a little but constant tinnitus in my left ear. I'm thinking about noise cancelling headphones...


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> I'll come back to you after I review my stuff tp pick three, but I'm sure that your Chick library is much larger than mine. I liked and have all of his RTF effort,s but my middle ground on Corea is much weaker than yours. Elektric Band & Friends are recent acquisitions for me. Chick was an amazing artist/composer, and to his compositional skills I'll admit that he towers over Hiromi, no question about it! Hiromi is a "live wire" which makes for a great show, she was more fun to watch than the Chick I saw, but Corea was never shabby.
> 
> I went off in a different direction after RTF, I followed Tom Scott & his LA Express, primarily for the drums as a "play along", which were easy pickings for me and a lot of fun. I was a percussionist of minor merit in the day, but no more. I hurt my hearing in the process, with a little but constant tinnitus in my left ear. I'm thinking about noise cancelling headphones...


I haven't been to a live concert in 20 years or so. Never cared much for the hassle and I prefer a more controlled environment to be honest. I know many people just love going to live concerts and I have no problems with live albums of course --- I'm just glad I wasn't there.  As for your jazz collection, what musician/band do you own the most recordings of?


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't been to a live concert in 20 years or so. Never cared much for the hassle and I prefer a more controlled environment to be honest. I know many people just love going to live concerts and I have no problems with live albums of course --- I'm just glad I wasn't there.  As for your jazz collection, what musician/band do you own the most recordings of?


For Chick Corea, I always like to hear Mad Hatter, My Spanish Heart, & The Leprechaun as a group. But I pretty much like everything I have of him, so it's a tough call. I get the "no concert" thing, but we are very lucky to have the MIM. It is a small venue, with only 300 seats. There really isn't a bad seat in the house, and the sound system is excellent. We really are fortunate to have it, it's a comfortable place. We watch DVD music concerts on our HD system now and then, as I don't have much patience with large venues as well. Ain't technology grande? My son lives with us & these small concerts are an occasional family affair a few times per year. Big venues are pretty much out, I have no interest in larger concerts, but we are going to hit a few classical concerts this season.

My jazz collection is pretty small, I only have 170 albums in my digital collection from 56 artists in my digital collection. I am here on TC building my Classical collection, and this place has been a great resource. I rarely play vinyl at all. I have over 1800 albums in my digital collection & I pretty much like all of them. It's easier to play & manage digital sound. I listen actively to about 9 different musical genres

So tell me about your jazz library.... perhaps we should move this to a PM?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Floeddie said:


> For Chick Corea, I always like to hear Mad Hatter, My Spanish Heart, & The Leprechaun as a group. But I pretty much like everything I have of him, so it's a tough call. I get the "no concert" thing, but we are very lucky to have the MIM. It is a small venue, with only 300 seats. There really isn't a bad seat in the house, and the sound system is excellent. We really are fortunate to have it, it's a comfortable place. We watch DVD music concerts on our HD system now and then, as I don't have much patience with large venues as well. Ain't technology grande? My son lives with us & these small concerts are an occasional family affair a few times per year. Big venues are pretty much out, I have no interest in larger concerts, but we are going to hit a few classical concerts this season.
> 
> My jazz collection is pretty small, I only have 170 albums in my digital collection from 56 artists in my digital collection. I am here on TC building my Classical collection, and this place has been a great resource. I rarely play vinyl at all. I have over 1800 albums in my digital collection & I pretty much like all of them. It's easier to play & manage digital sound. I listen actively to about 9 different musical genres
> 
> So tell me about your jazz library.... perhaps we should move this to a PM?


Yes, moving this to a PM would be an excellent idea. I would've already been banned on the Steve Hoffman Forum for thread derailment by this juncture.  I'm only speaking from experience here.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm pretty much burned out on fusion so I don't follow bands like Snarky Puppy. I lost interest in vintage jazz as well so I'm more into the ECM type stuff or Black Saint/Soul Note, and some of the contemporary independent labels. Drummers are important to me so anything with Jack DeJohnette, Peter Erskine, Paul Motian, John Christensen, Andrew Cyrille, Bill Stewart, and Brian Blade sounds good to me. There are many great drummers of the past but right now the jazz world has many great contemporary players.

As far as Chick Corea is concerned, I couldn't narrow it down to three records. His career was too long and varied for that. But I suppose some that would have to be on my list are Now He Sings, Now He Sobs, the first two RTF albums, side one of Romantic Warrior, Touchstone, the live trio albums with Blade, and McBride, and his duo work with Gary Burton. And I have to say I love the first Electrik Band album. Some of the sounds are a bit dated but the material is great and the performances are very inspired. And Got A Match is one of the greatest things Chick ever did. What an incredible tune with some fantastic melody lines, great walking bass, and amazing improv. I was fortunate to experience the entire album live in concert back in 1986. And with Allan Holdsworth opening the show. An unforgettable night!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*JAKOB BRO / JOE LOVANO ‘ONCE AROUND THE ROOM – A TRIBUTE TO PAUL MOTIAN*






Courtesy of DL Media ~ album release date November 4, 2022

A deeply felt and utterly original homage to a common inspiration and beloved colleague – the late, great drummer-composer *Paul Motian* – _Once Around the Room_ is also the first album co-led by the Danish guitarist *Jakob Bro* and US saxophonist *Joe Lovano*. Bro conceived of a special band for the project, convening what Lovano calls “a mini orchestra” for the Copenhagen studio session, which took place 10 years to the date since Motian died in 2011, at age 80.

The textured septet features three bassists (Larry Grenadier and Thomas Morgan each on double-bass, plus Anders Christensen on bass guitar) and two drummers (Joey Baron and Jorge Rossy), all players who have worked together in various combinations as well as recorded for the label in recent years. Along with two Motian-influenced originals each by Bro and Lovano, _Once Around the Room_ includes a group improvisation and an especially dynamic rendition of a vintage Motian composition: “Drum Music.” (Vivascene)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

In recent years I've been more drawn to trumpet and fugelhorn players than saxophone. There are a lot of good European players including Enrico Rava, Paolo Fresu,Till Brönner, Yazz Ahmed, Alex Sipiagin, and recently we lost Tomasz Stanko.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> In recent years I've been more drawn to trumpet and fugelhorn players than saxophone. There are a lot of good European players including Enrico Rava, Paolo Fresu,Till Brönner, Yazz Ahmed, Alex Sipiagin, and recently we lost Tomasz Stanko.


Like you, I'm attracted to trumpeters (many of whom also play flugelhorn). Of the names you mentioned, I'm a huge fan of Tomasz Stanko's later ECM work. I do have some of his earlier recordings, but when he went to ECM, the quality of the music got better and better. Paolo Fresu has done some great work, too. I also like Enrico Rava --- he's great. As for the more European-based trumpeters Kenny Wheeler is by far my favorite. Albums of his like _Gnu High_, _The Widow in the Window_, _Deer Wan_, _Music for Large & Small Ensembles_ and _Windmill Tilter: The Story of Don Quixote_ are desert island recordings for me. I also like some of his work on the CAM Jazz, Soul Note and Black Saint labels. As for your burning out on older jazz, this hasn't happened to me and I guess this is probably because I find continuous inspiration in this period of jazz, especially all the various forms of bebop and not to mention big band --- I love Ellington, Basie, Kenton, Gil Evans, Thad Jones-Mel Lewis et. al. Plus, I don't think I could ever burn out on Miles, Mingus, Monk, Blakey, Bill Evans, Coltrane, Horace Silver, Brubeck, Chet Baker et. al. I just love their music so much and it's a part of my musical DNA.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I also love Kenny Wheeler but I didn't mention him since this thread is geared towards current music. I like the sound of brass when mixed with electric instruments rather than saxophones. It just sounds better to my ears. Sometimes it can work well with saxophone as in the case of Chris Potter's Circuits trio. But I never cared for it in high energy fusion type groups. I like the space and lyricism in bands like Stanko's or Enrico Rava. And Nguyên Lê's Homescape is a favorite. It features Paolo Fresu, and Dhafer Youssef.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I also love Kenny Wheeler but I didn't mention him since this thread is geared towards current music. I like the sound of brass when mixed with electric instruments rather than saxophones. It just sounds better to my ears. Sometimes it can work well with saxophone as in the case of Chris Potter's Circuits trio. But I never cared for it in high energy fusion type groups. I like the space and lyricism in bands like Stanko's or Enrico Rava. And Nguyên Lê's Homescape is a favorite. It features Paolo Fresu, and Dhafer Youssef.


That's interesting you mentioned Nguyên Lê. I have a bunch of his recordings, but haven't listened to them in years. I'm not sure I agree with your saxophone + electronic instruments not blending as Shorter's work has made great strides in this department. I'm thinking here of his own fusion albums and his contributions to Weather Report, but also one of his 90s albums in particular called _High Life_. I rather like this album. Space and lyricism is something I like, too, and this kind of thing is really my roots in jazz since I started out nearly 30 years ago listening to Jan Garbarek's _Witchi-Tai-To_ or Towner's _Solstice_ and being absolutely sucked into their musical vortex. But, along the way, I developed a love of older jazz music and I don't ever see this changing. Lately, I've been focusing on late 60s/early 70s jazz recordings and have been enjoying the experience immensely. One of my favorites from this period is Hancock's _Crossing_. What an absolute incredible album and this became an album I obsessed about for weeks on end. Another album I obsessed over was Joe Henderson's _Power to the People_. Such an outstanding record!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Shorter works because he doesn't over play. Miles, and Weather Report always left some space in the music. But I got sick of stuff like Mike Stern, and even some of the Michael Becker stuff. And sax players like Bill Evans. Just too many notes. And I didn't like the Five Peace Band CD with McLaughlin, and Kenny Garrett trying to compete with the volume of an electric group.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Shorter works because he doesn't over play. Miles, and Weather Report always left some space in the music. But I got sick of stuff like Mike Stern, and even some of the Michael Becker stuff. And sax players like Bill Evans. Just too many notes. And I didn't like the Five Peace Band CD with McLaughlin, and Kenny Garrett trying to compete with the volume of an electric group.


Yeah, I don't listen to Mike Stern or the like. I was never attracted to these kinds of players. I can take or leave Michael Brecker, but he has done some good work, so I'm not going to talk disparagingly about him any further. Space is the key to any good musician. There's no need to play a zillion notes at a blinding speed. This is impressive at a technical level, but, for me, it's musically empty if this is all a musician can do. And not only that, it's just boring as hell and I have no desire to listen to it for any prolonged period of time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The only time I will put up with a lot of notes is if the compositions are on a high level. And some players just naturally play a lot of notes but it doesn't sound like showing off. And that includes Metheny, Holdsworth, and even Coltrane. I still do enjoy some of the Brecker albums even if he gets on my nerves a bit. His first two Impulse albums, and the GRP album, Now You See It... is excellent. These records included mostly tunes written by Brecker or Don Grolnick, and the quality is very high. I guess I just got burned out on a lot of great music because I spent 25 years listening to all that fusion stuff and my brain got tired. So for the past 15-18 years I've focused on other music.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

starthrower said:


> So for the past 15-18 years I've focused on other music.


same. that's why I'm here. i'm filling in some large gaps. But I still like my jazz collection now and then.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

*The Ed Palermo Big Band - Tobacco Road*





We dance the bluz tonight....

Cookin' with gas.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Chuck Lamb Trio with Rob Paparozzi on harmonica. Live at Cafe Lena July 12th 2022. Music starts at 00:04:32. 




Bluzey.... I'm reminded of Ramsey with Chuck's piano work. Mellow times....


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Eve Risser is a French composer and pianist. Her small ensemble offers quiet, sparse, introspective beauty, but the orchestra pieces are rich and rhythmic.

En Corps - Risser, Duboc, Perraud (Dark Tree, recorded 2012)








En Corps, by En Corps (Eve Risser • Benjamin Duboc • Edward Perraud)


2 track album




darktree.bandcamp.com





Eurythmia - Eve Risser Red Desert Orchestra (Clean Feed, recorded 2021)








Eurythmia, by Eve Risser Red Desert Orchestra


8 track album




cleanfeedrecords.bandcamp.com


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Don’t think that’s a fair characterization of Mike Stern, anyway Jazz always had a virtuosic element, going back at least to Art Tatum and Charlie Parker - both of whom could equally stand accused of playing too many notes.

for me, I tend to alternate between classic swing (mostly Oscar Peterson), post Bop, jazz funk and Metheny/ECM type stuff. Although I have been listening to a lot of Pat Martino lately


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I got bored with Stern because many of his albums are interchangeable. Where as somebody like Metheny makes different kinds of records. I like Mike's Standards and Other Songs album, and a couple of his fusion records of original material released over 30 years ago. But that's enough.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I got bored with Stern because many of his albums are interchangeable. Where as somebody like Metheny makes different kinds of records. I like Mike's Standards and Other Songs album, and a couple of his fusion records of original material released over 30 years ago. But that's enough.


Sure, Stern is not a great composer like Metheny.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Sure, Stern is not a great composer like Metheny.


I think he's pretty good. He can write challenging tunes and he's come up with some beautiful melodies. There are some great tunes on Odds or Evens, and Jigsaw. But he pretty much stuck to the same instrumental line up on every album so it got stale. Every record was guitar, tenor sax, keys, bass and drums. Metheny had a huge asset in Lyle Mays. And they experimented with different timbres and technology to keep things interesting. And the balance of acoustic and electric instruments made for a very satisfying sound. I can say that Metheny is the one artist I've heard in concert over a half dozen times that got a great live sound every time. I never went away disappointed.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Hat tip *Bwv 1080.*

*Brad Mehldau: Jacob’s Ladder* (2022)

Where Mehldau created vast, varied soundscapes on _Finding Gabriel_, his 2019 also-spiritually-and-scripturally-influenced album, that one expressed a search for divine guidance in the last decade; the journey of _Jacob’s Ladder_ is more focused. Mehldau embraces his original musical love: progressive rock by the likes of Rush, Yes, and Gentle Giant. Prog’s conceptualism pairs well with the multiple directions Mehldau pursues in this incredible work of modern spiritual reflection, including a heavy electronic sound reminiscent of what he achieved with drummer Mark Giuliana (also featured here) on their 2014 album _Mehliana: Taming the Dragon_.

Central to this vision and the album are Mehldau’s treatments of two groups’ works, turning Gentle Giant’s “Cogs in Cogs” and Rush’s “Jacob’s Ladder” each into three-part mini-suites. “Cogs in Cogs” becomes a folk-ish dance, a snapshot of pastoral English sunshine, and a fugue. On “Jacob’s Ladder,” Mehldau turns the song proper into a long, ascending figure, oscillating between a clean current of postbop piano and bubbly electronic effervescence; the journey completes on “III-Ladder,” with a Pharaoh Sanders-esque climbing duet between Mehldau’s airy keys and Joris Roelof’s bass clarinet, ending in screams of bloodcurdling horror before the final segue to the lofty suite of “Heaven.” (Jazz Times)

*Tom Sawyer*
Written by Alex Lifeson / Geddy Lee / Neil Peart / Pye Dubois






*Chris Thile*: vocals, mandolin
*Brad Mehldau*: Korg MS-20 synthesizer, Yamaha CP-80, Moog modular synthesizer, Emu Emulator II, Steinway C grand piano, Moog Little Phatty synthesizer, Dave Smith Prophet 08, Roland Juno 60, background vocals
*Luca van den Bossche*: treble voice
*Mark Guiliana*: drums
*Joel Frahm*: soprano and tenor saxophones
*John Davis*: drum programming


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Floeddie said:


> Is there an age limit? A specific year cut-off date? I have material from the 2010's going forward that have not been posted that feels new to me. I'm being subjective.


Anything from 21st century, but the newer the better.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Sure, Stern is not a great composer like Metheny.


Or Bill Frisell or John Abercrombie to name two other great jazz guitarists who are/were quite fine composers, too.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The tentative steps to fuse jazz and hip hip grooves in the 1990s is beginning to pay off:

[video]




[video]







Neo Romanza said:


> I don't listen to Mike Stern or the like. I was never attracted to these kinds of players. I can take or leave Michael Brecker, but he has done some good work


Pretty much my take as well, though Brecker played nice with Horace Silver, and I like him on Wheeler's "Double, Double You" LP


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Call it post-M-Base:
[video]




Neo-spiritual/kozmigroov:
[video]


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

On his recent recording, _Morning Star_ (Blue Canoe), trumpeter *Thomas Heflin* creates the vibe of a late-night radio program, complete with a cool-talking DJ who informs listeners that they’re tuned into station WHEF. The music touches on jazz and neo-soul that one might hear in the wee hours, starting with the introspective and hopeful title track.

*The Moon Singer*






Thomas Heflin - trumpet
Ariel Pocock - vocals
Gregory Tardy - tenor saxophone
Aaron Matson - guitar
Peter Stoltzman - keyboards
Steve Haines - bass
Xavier Ware - drums


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*TriTone Asylum- First Days of Summer*






Philip Topping- Electronic Valve Instrument (EVI)
Ian Vo- Saxophone
Andy Waddell- Guitar
Mitch Forman- Piano
Peter Sepsis- Bass
Nate Laguzza- Drums

An assemblage of seasoned contemporary-jazz vets, _TriTone Asylum_ draws on its members’ collective influences and experiences to create a definitive L.A. jazz sound. The band formed in 2009, following some informal jamming by trumpeter *Philip Topping*, guitarist *Andy Waddell* and bassist *Peter Sepsis*, who discovered they shared similar artistic touchstones — namely Freddie Hubbard, Herbie Hancock, Weather Report, Pat Metheny and other artists on the ECM label.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Wayne Shorter *_Emanon _(2018)

Don Was came up with the idea of creating a unique audio-visual experience for Shorter’s latest release, the 3CD set _Emanon_, by combining it with a specially commissioned graphic novel. It’s Shorter’s first release in five years and the first time a jazz musician has been honoured in this way with such a sumptuous release package ,where the music draws its meaning from the graphic novel, and the graphic novel draws its meaning from the music.

The music that accompanies it comprises four central original compositions by Shorter – ‘Prometheus Unbound’, ‘Pegasus’, ‘Lotus’ and ‘The Three Marias’ – recorded with the *Orpheus Chamber Orchestra* and his quartet – *Danilo Perez* on piano, *John Patitucci* on bass and *Brian Blade* on drums. (jazzwise)


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I'm glad to see and hear that everyone is posting examples of new works in this thread. The efforts of all of you are appreciated! 🆒


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Talking about Ben Monder he is now a member of The Bad Plus on their latest. Ethan Iverson split and has a new (2022) album on Blue Note. I have the Iverson and like it a lot, he revives legendary styles (Powell, Monk) with a light but adventurous touch. 

Tord Gustavsen's latest is a step further into soundscaping with electronic effects that just kinda creep into the mix.

For some heavier nu jazz, Stephen Thelen's latest teams up with Eivind Aarset and J Peter Schwalm. They know how to work up a storm.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Jacob Wise Organ Quartet*






*Jacob Wise* - Guitar
*Russell Haight* - Saxophone
*Terry Bowness *- Organ
*Mike Gordon* - Drums

A native of Austin, Texas, Jacob Wise is a jazz guitarist and composer. Wise is a graduate of the *University of North Texas*, where he received an M.M. in Jazz Studies, and was a member of UNT's renowned *One O'Clock Lab Band*. He has released two albums of original music, _Paseo_ and _Jacob Wise Trio_. Jacob is a professor at Austin Community College, and maintains a busy performing and teaching schedule in the Austin area.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Pat Metheny @ Teatro Gran Rex de Buenos Aires*
Solo Medley | Acoustic Guitar | 09-10-2022


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

<this space for rent>​


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Bill Frisell* announces the release of his third Blue Note album by releasing its lead single, a tribute to the late producer *Hal Wilner*.

_Waltz for Hal Willner_


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> *Bill Frisell* announces the release of his third Blue Note album by releasing its lead single, a tribute to the late producer *Hal Wilner*.
> 
> _Waltz for Hal Willner_


Something interesting to note about a lot of Frisell's activity over the past say 20 years is he's been playing with several different pianists, which is something he rarely did in his earlier career aside from a mid-career album he made with Fred Hersch. Gerald Clayton is on this upcoming album. It'll be interesting to see how Frisell interacts with him. Guitar and piano occupy a lot of the same range, so it's difficult to not step on the other's musical toes so to speak.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Venezuelan-born and now Nashville-based *Chris Mondak*, 24, is building upon a sturdy reputation in upward motion. Here, he steps out as leader of an impressive young quintet, venturing assuredly over Mondak’s well-crafted compositions, though not breaking particularly new ground. _Glass Spheres_ was recorded in a single day in Nashville, old-school style, and has an infectious and organic live feel without additives (apart from the occasional effect from guitarist *Lindon McCarty*).Album opener “Low” hits the ground running at an easy, steadily swinging pace, introducing the fluid aplomb of tenor saxophonist *Hunter Smith* and pianist *Gabe Feldman*. An offbeat structural concept sneaks into the album’s highlight, “Oath Keeper,” reportedly inspired by a _Game of Thrones_ episode. In the introduction, teasingly loose layers of Mondak’s scampering bass, a simple Mingus-y sax motif and piano murmurings in the margins congeal into drummer *Chris Broomhead*’s bright, slap-happy groove. Hints of the earlier elements fly in and out in a happy mesh, and the tune ends with sax abruptly fluttering into the wings, a welcome raggedy edge. “Blume” is an intriguing almost-waltz.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Maria Kannegaard Trio: Sand i en Vik*
Ole Morten Vagan, bass
Thomas Strønen, drums

Recently nominated for a Norwegian Grammy for this new release, the Danish-born pianist-composer *Maria Kannegaard*'s longstanding trio have continued to refine their contemporary approach to piano trio for well over a decade. Her less-is-more mode of improv and melody is drawn from song-forms that have their roots in native folk, classical and church music (rather than jazz or Broadway pop) and the emphasis of the trio is on sonic minutiae and circular evolution. A rough approximation could put them in an area somewhere between Nik Bärtsch's zen funk, Ludovico Einaudi and Neil Cowley Trio. Far less frequently – although more of it would have been very welcome – the pianist veers into more improvisatory Keith Jarrett-esque territory and shows a similarly elegant restraint as on the track ‘Dere’. (*jazzwise*)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Rohey: A Million Things*

Gilles Peterson fans listen up: this is an impressive young gospel-infuenced, first album from Amy Winehouse-ish, Trondheim Jazzorkester singer Rohey Taalah and a hip grooving band with a Robert Glasper-ish vibe. (*jazzwise*)


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Funk Poems for 'Bird' - Timuçin Şahin's Flow State (New Focus Recordings)








Funk Poems for 'Bird', by Timuçin Şahin's Flow State


8 track album




timucinsahin.bandcamp.com




Flow State: Timuçin Şahin, guitar; Cory Smythe, piano; Reggie Washington, bass; Sean Rickman, drums
releases November 4, 2022
_"Here the jazz of bebop’s future mixes with the aura of Igor Stravinsky, Edgar Varese and other figures within 20th-century European art music’s avant garde. [...]"_ - J. Martin Daughtry

I am looking forward to the release of this record. His quartet album Bafa (2009, with John O’Gallagher, Tyshawn Sorey, Thomas Mogran) was very good.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Void Patrol*
by Colin Stetson, Elliott Sharp, Billy Martin, Payton MacDonald






_Void Patrol_ (Infrequent Seams) is a collection of five tracks, all named after stars and all constructed remotely, layer by layer, by percussionist and composer *Payton MacDonald*, guitarist *Elliott Sharp*, saxophonist *Colin Stetson* and drummer *Billy Martin*. It has qualities derived from each player’s other work — repetitive melodies from MacDonald, “weird” guitar from Sharp, hypnotic yet subtly aggro sax from Stetson, megadoses of groove from Martin — but sounds nothing like any of them have done elsewhere. It is its own thing, newborn into the world. (downbeat)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

German pianist *Michael Wollny* unleashes his gothic jazz on his recently-released _Ghosts_, featuring a spellbinding take on “Willow’s Song” from the cult classic movie, _The Wicker Man_. (jazziz)






Michael Wollny · Tim Lefebvre · Eric Schaefer


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Great thread!

I will certainly be following it and contributing to it. As one who feels that jazz is an evolving, growing art form, and not a 'museum piece', I buy a lot of new jazz.

This from 5/2022 from guitarist, Mary Halvorson, "Amaryliss" has been in regular rotation in my listening room.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Craig Taborn is quickly becoming one of my favorite contemporary pianists. His recording, "Daylight Ghosts" from 2017 on ECM has got some great stuff. 

To me, he seems to be sort of the heir apparent to Keith Jarrett. Not so much in his style, but in his musical philosophy. Incredible chops, great feel, great composer.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

_Into Another Land_ braids together the voices of percussionist *Mauricio Zottarelli*, guitarist *George Muscatello* and vocalist *Shiri Zorn* into music that has a much heavier impact than its light and bright, floating and breezy sound.

Zorn studied music in her native Israel, steeping herself in the magic of Ella Fitzgerald, Sarah Vaughan and Carmen McRae, and then in London before moving to Albany, New York in 2010, where she met and has since been working with Muscatello. When Zorn's vocal producer Tierney Sutton introduced the pair to Brazilian percussionist Zottarelli, they expanded into a trio for this adventure _Into Another Land_. With Zottarelli weaving soft, tender percussion accents and colors around their intimate vocal and guitar dance, the results are often exquisite and beautiful. (all about jazz)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

All the elements alto saxophonist *David Binney* brings to _Tomorrow’s Journey_ are in play on the long title track, which showcases Binney’s compositional daring and the prowess of his latest, Los Angeles-based band.

With its thick brass bottom, Binney’s “Journey” sounds huge but not intimidating. He keeps it on course, leading mini-movements that in their changeable textures and rhythms keep the tune absorbing. (downbeat)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Henry Threadgill Zooid – Beneath the Bottom* (2021)
Henry Threadgill – alto sax, flute, bass flute. 
Liberty Ellman – acoustic guitar. 
Jose Davila – tuba, trombone. 
Christopher Hoffman – cello. 
Elliott Humberto – drums. 






I've enjoyed the music of *Henry Threadgill* ever since I first heard it, must have been in the mid-80s. The albums, _Just the Facts and Pass the Bucket_ and _Subject to Change_. I loved how we wrote for horns, and his harmonic language.

The track, "Beneath the Bottom" is off his latest record, _Poof._ Here's what Downbeast (sic) had to say about it.

_The supposed contention between improvisation and composition now seems a remote and irrelevant as the squabble between the Big-Endians and Little-Endians in Gulliver’s Travels.

Threadgill bestrides both realms colossally, probably the most important composer/improviser around at the moment. His extraordinary journey as a composer has, though, been one of dogged simplification.

Where the 1980s Sextett, and its successors Very Very Circus and Make A Move, often seemed clotted and verbose (albeit always busy with ideas), Zooid has steadily pared things down to the point where, on “Poof” itself, Threadgill teases out a saxophone line that seems always to have been in the air before us, as clear and declarative as speech, one of those instant-classic moments that makes this his most communicative and accessible album to date. Grounded as ever in root values, as “Come And Go” insists right at the beginning, it voyages out through calm and choppy water with equal authority._ (source)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Geoff Eales | Love Sacred and Profane*
Geoff Eales (p, ky, org), Jason Yarde (as), Mark Lockheart (ss), Ben Waghorn (as, ss, bcl), Andy Findon (f, penny whistle), Carl Orr (g), Matt Ridley (b), Sophie Alloway (d), Shirley Smart (clo), Brigitte Beraha, Jackie Hicks, Brenda Ford and Jenny Howe (v)






The last time I remember vocalists integrating so well with a jazz combo was Flora Purimwith Return to Forever. HOwever this also has a flavor of the singers Unlimited with the Oscar Peterson trio - although Geoff Eales' band is much larger, and there are more singers. All round, a uniquely wonderful jazz record.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Bobby Watson*
_Back Home In Kansas City_
Smoke Sessions Records
2022






Personnel: Bobby Watson: tenor saxophone; Jeremy Pelt: trumpet; Cyrus Chestnutt: piano; Nicholas Payton: trumpet; Curtis Lundy: bass; Victor Jones: drums; Carmen Lundy: vocals.

Some great playing by these established masters.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Tom Skinner*: _Voices Of Bishara

Voices Of Bishara _grew out of a Played Twice session the quintet performed at London's Brilliant Corners. The regular event had a winning format: a classic album was played in full through the bar's audiophile sound system, after which an elite ensemble improvised their response. The night in question focused on drummer Tony Williams' _Life Time_ (Blue Note, 1965) and the results were so good that Skinner decided to write the material which became _Voices Of Bishara_.

The album was recorded live in the studio and then Skinner got busy with the editing scissors. He applied them with gusto, rather in the manner of disco auteurs such as Theo Parrish, who in the late 1990s began creating tracks in a process which was as radical as William Burroughs' literary cut-up technique, though without the element of random chance. "It was really empowering to **** it up a bit," says Skinner. "To mess around with the music and see what happened." (source)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Extract from 'How Lonely Sits the City?' (2020), a 55-minute composition by *Magnus Granberg*, performed by his group Skogen: Anna Lindal & Eva lindal (violins), Stina Hellberg Agback (harp), Magnus Granberg (prepared piano), John Eriksson (vibraphone & glockenspiel), Henrik Olsson (objects, friction, piezo), Erik Carlsson (percussion)
Released on Another Timbre in February 2022. www.anothertimbre.com


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Trevor Dunn: Thaumaturge*
Released on: 2022-09-16


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> *Trevor Dunn: Thaumaturge*
> Released on: 2022-09-16


This track sounds very good. I will check out the album once it is released.

The label Pyroclastic Records, led by Kris Davis, has been releasing many interesting recordings. I recently listened to this creative self-titled album by bassoonist Sara Schoenbeck that records duos with prominent musicians: Harris Eisenstadt, Nicole Mitchell, Nels Cline, Roscoe Mitchell, Matt Mitchell, Mark Dresser, Wayne Horvitz, Peggy Lee, and Robin Holcomb.

Sara Schoenbeck (recorded 2019-2021)








Sara Schoenbeck, by Sara Schoenbeck


9 track album




saraschoenbeckpyroclastic.bandcamp.com


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Anat Cohen: Quartetinho*










As it has manifested on world stages and such noteworthy releases as _Luminosa_ and _Claroscuro _(Anzic Records, 2015, 2012), Grammy-nominated clarinetist, composer & bandleader *Anat Cohen*'s deep fascination and delight with world music, especially Brazil's hot melding of South African rhythms, cajun swing, and European dance, makes Quartetinhoan irrepressible listen. (review)






Anat Cohen: clarinet; Vitor Gonçalves: accordion; James Shipp: percussion; Tal Mashiach: bass.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Connie Han - "Prima Materia"*

Of all of the interesting things Connie Han said during a recent interview, this was perhaps the most unexpected: “I will finally say publicly,” she asserted, “that I am so ******* sick of people comparing me to Keith Emerson.”

Perhaps no place would be more perilous than in the presence of an impetuous, lustful, power-hungry warrior-goddess. There exists such a creature in ancient Sumerian mythology, in the form of Inanna, goddess of love, sensuality, fertility — and war. Han explained in great detail how and why she came to identify with this deity, to the point of titling her fourth and latest album _Secrets Of Inanna_ (Mack Avenue) a thematic collection of pieces tied to the titular character. In this case, Han is openly inviting the comparison with her own persona.






Connie Han – piano, Fender Rhodes John Patitucci – bass Bill Wysaske – drums Katisse Buckingham – piccolo; alto flute


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

SanAntone said:


> *Connie Han - "Prima Materia"*
> 
> Of all of the interesting things Connie Han said during a recent interview, this was perhaps the most unexpected: “I will finally say publicly,” she asserted, “that I am so ***** sick of people comparing me to Keith Emerson.”
> 
> ...


I recently saw Connie Han in person with her trio at the MIM in Arizona. Her work on the Fender Rhodes was the best of the entire show. I actually think that she tries too hard to be the "queen bee", more time with the Rhodes is in order.


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Yellowjackets & WDR Big Band: Jackets XL (2020)




It's time for some modern fusion, the melding of both groups succeeds quite well.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Waltzes - Live People Ensemble (FANCYMUSIC, 2022)
Pavel Skornyakov: alto, soprano saxophone [1, 2, 4, 6, 9]
Dmitry Mospan: tenor saxophone [2, 7, 9]
Mikhail Volokh: trumpet [5, 6]
Timur Nekrasov: tenor saxophone [6]
Anastasia Donna: guitar [3, 4, 5]
Natalia Skvortsova: piano
Dmitry Taranov: double bass
Peter Ivshin: drums






very fine contemporary jazz waltzes composed by Natalia Skvortsova [1-3, 5-9] and Pavel Skornyakov [4].


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Trust and Honesty - Dave Liebman (Newvelle Records, 2022)








Dave Liebman (soprano & tenor sax), Ben Monder (guitar), John Hébert (bass)

Beautiful ballad album by an intimate drum-less trio. Monder adds a wonderful atmosphere.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Tom Skinner* has been a vital presence on the alternative London jazz scene for close on twenty years. Yet, remarkably, only now in November 2022 is the drummer and composer releasing his first album under his own name. _*Voices Of Bishara*_ features Skinner alongside four friends and fellow radicals: tenor saxophonists *Nubya Garcia* and *Shabaka Hutchings*, playing together on record for the first time, cellist *Kareem Dayes* and bassist *Tom Herbert*.

The album title _Voices Of Bishara_ was inspired by the American cellist *Abdul Wadud*'s solo album _By Myself_, which Wadud released on his own Bisharra label in 1978. Skinner uses the more conventional spelling of the Arabic word, but they both translate as "good news" or "bringer of good news." Sadly, Wadud passed in 2022. One hopes, and dares to guess, that he would have been tickled pink by Skinner's salute, for the news on _Voices Of Bishara_ is as good as it gets. (review)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Enrico Rava/Fred Hersch, ‘The Song Is You’*






Recorded in November 2021, following a series of live dates in Italy, this duo album is the first encounter on disc between pianist Hersch, 67 in October, and trumpeter-flugelhornist Rava, 83.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*JD Allen, ‘Americana Vol. 2’ *






Tenor Sax: JD Allen
Double Bass: Gregg August
Drums: Rudy Royston
Guitar: Charlie Hunter

On two of his previous albums, _Americana_ (2016) and _Barracoon_ (2019), tenor saxophonist JD Allen purposefully evoked the blues. On _Americana Vol. 2_, he gets right down to the nitty-gritty, playing the blues in quartet and trio formats, stripping his tenor work to the studs.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

JUMP (2022) is the debut album of Julieta Eugenio, Argentinian saxophonist/composer based in New York city, containing eight original compositions and two standards. An excellent contemporary sax-bass-drums trio jazz, with Matt Dwonszyk on bass and Jonathan Barber on drums.









Unaccompanied Saxophone Vol. 1 is a free digital EP (name your price album), a very good introduction of her songful playing style. The rich and warm tone reminded me of Rollins in his young years.








Unaccompanied Saxophone Vol. 1, by Julieta Eugenio


4 track album




julietaeugenio.bandcamp.com


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

All jazz CD titles on sale for 3 dollars until midnight tonight. There's some good stuff here. Greenleaf is trumpeter Dave Douglas's label featuring his own projects as well as many other artists. All links take you to bandcamp for listening and purchase.

Our biggest CD sale of the year! (greenleafmusic.com)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Oded Tzur
Isabela
ECM Records

Oded Tzur's 2020 album, _Here Be Dragons_, the Israeli-born, New York-based tenor saxophonist's first release on ECM, triggered an eruption of purple prose. Some critics suggested that the quartet led by Tzur was the inheritor of the mantle of John Coltrane's classic quartet. That might have been over the top, and was certainly premature, but in general the praise was justified. The good news is that the follow-up, _Isabela_, is even better.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Jakob Bro and Joe Lovano’s ‘Once Around the Room: A Tribute to Paul Motian’*
NOVEMBER 7, 2022 BY JOHN CHACONA

In an interview with Ethan Iverson on his Do the [email protected] blog, writer Ben Ratliff related an anecdote that Paul Motian once told him. “Hank Jones said to [Motian] one day, after they’d been playing, ‘I know your secret.’ [Ratliff] said, ‘Oh yeah? And what do you think he meant?’ And [Motian] said, ‘I don’t know!’” Whatever it was, the great pianist must have taken it to his grave. How Motian did it, how he could play completely free yet with a strong time feel, how he could conceal a kernel of vibrant, almost hungry humanity in his most desolate compositions, the way he could shatter the beat yet still swing (was J. Dilla a Motian fan?)--all remain a mystery. Danish guitarist Jakob Bro and woodwind legend Joe Lovano, the co-leaders of _Once Around the Room: A Tribute to Paul Motian_ (ECM, 2022), might not know the secret, but they have both participated first-hand in its reenactment.

The guitarist worked with Motian during the last five years of his life while Lovano played saxophone for 30 years in the drummer’s trio with guitarist Bill Frisell, a band that grows increasingly influential with time. Bro and Lovano recreate the trio’s unsettling, streetlamp-in-the fog sonic signature here, but they thicken the spare textures favored by Motian by stirring three bassists, Larry Grenadier and Thomas Morgan with electric bassist Anders Christensen, and two drummers, Joey Baron and Jorge Rossy, into the mix.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*IMMANUEL WILKINS - THE 7TH HAND*

Alto saxophonist *Immanuel Wilkins* follows-up his acclaimed debut _Omega_ (NY Times Best Jazz Album of 2020) with another striking album featuring his remarkable quartet with *Micah Thomas* on piano, *Daryl Johns* on bass, and *Kweku Sumbry* on drums plus special guest appearances by flutist* Elena Pinderhughes* and the *Farafina Kan* Percussion Ensemble.

The album consists of an hour-long suite comprised of seven movements that strive to bring the quartet closer to complete vesselhood by the end, where the music would be entirely improvised, channeled collectively. 

The title is derived from a question steeped in Biblical symbolism: If the number six represents the extent of human possibility, Wilkins wondered how it would sound to invoke divine intervention and allow that seventh element to possess his quartet. “It’s the idea of being a conduit for the music as a higher power that actually influences what we’re playing,” he says. (read more)






1. Emanation
2. Don’t Break
3. Fugitive Ritual, Selah
4. Shadow
5. Witness
6. Lighthouse
7. Lift


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Sasha Berliner: Onyx*

The title of this album, and the title of its first track, “Jade,” announce a clear shift in focus for vibraphonist Sasha Berliner from her acclaimed 2019 album, _Azalea_. Many of the tracks on that recording were a pointed rebuke to the rising tide of American fascism. If that recording was taking it to the streets in protest, _Onyx_ feels like a regenerative, refocusing visit to rolling hills and gentle streams.

Onyx features a stellar band: keyboardist *James Francies*, drummer *Marcus Gilmore*, and bassist *Burniss Travis II*, plus guest turns by vocalist *Thana Alexa*, synthesist *Julius Rodriguez*, and saxophonist *Jaleel Shaw*. Shaw’s confident, striving lines are a highlight of “Jade.” Alexa’s vocals imbue “Crescent Park (In Elliptical Time)” with plaintive overtones.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Franco Ambrosetti: Nora*
Enja Records

In a career filled with peak moments, _Nora_ is quite possibly Franco Ambrosetti's crowning achievement. Consider: for the project, the Swiss flugelhornist assembled an all-star collective featuring guitarist John Scofield (on two pieces), bassist Scott Colley, pianist Uri Caine, and drummer Peter Erskine, with the ensemble augmented by a twenty-two-piece string orchestra conducted by Alan Broadbent and featuring violinist Sara Caswell as concertmaster. Every participant is world-class, and their cumulative credits would make the jaws of even the most hardened critic drop. Reduced to its simplest, _Nora_ is Ambrosetti's take on the jazz artist-with-strings genre made famous by Charlie Parker and Clifford Brown in the ‘50s and tackled by many a jazz artist since.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*ARILD ANDERSEN GROUP - AFFIRMATION*
December 6, 2022
Label: ECM Records, 2022






Personnel - Marius Neset: tenor saxophone; Helge Lien: piano; Arild Andersen: double bass; Håkon Mjåset Johansen: drums.

Arild Andersen is a Norwegian bassist and composer who has been professionally active for over five decades, having recorded with the master composer George Russell, trumpeter Don Cherry, and saxophonist Jan Garbarek, among others. And it’s precisely with a mood and sound that recalls the latter musician that he opens _Affirmation_, an album comprising an unedited improvised seven-part suite and one composed piece.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Melissa Aldana : 12 Stars*






This is Melissa Adams' fourth album, her first for Blue Note Records, and arguably her best to date.










Melissa Aldana: tenor saxophone
Lage Lund: guitar
Sullivan Fortner: keyboards
Pablo Menares: bass
Kush Abadey: drums

Born in Santiago, Chile, and based in Harlem, New York, the saxophonist and composer Melissa Aldana presents her first release on the Blue Note label, leading a quintet of bright musicians. The seven originals that comprise _12 Stars_ were co-written with the Norwegian guitarist Lage Lund.

Aldana's horn permeates the repertoire with determination, and “Falling” begins this journey with a tight-knit head that finds her delineating a breezy, unfurling melody over the throttling bass of Pablo Menares and the harmonic sophistication negotiated by Lund and the pianist Sullivan Fortner. The bandleader probes stunning intervals in her improvisation, exploring the high and low registers of the tenor with focused direction. Subsequently to a functional comping, Fortner adds up cascading reverie to the setting. (read more)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Esbjörn Svensson Trio : Retrospective (2009)*










With bassist Dan Berglund and drummer Magnus Öström.






*Esbjörn Svensson : HOME.S. (2022)*

While solo recordings are ipso facto intimate and revealing, Esbjörn Svensson's _HOME.S._ is even more so for the circumstances under which it was created. 

A few weeks before his scuba diving-related death on June 14, 2008, he recorded an album's worth of solo material on a grand piano in the basement of his Swedish home, archived recordings his wife Eva returned to a decade later and, working with sound engineer Åke Linton, has now publicly shared. Adding to its value, HOME.S. is the sole album-length document of Svensson playing in a setting other than his Esbjörn Svensson Trio. That long-running unit with bassist Dan Berglund and drummer Magnus Öström issued its debut album, When Everyone has Gone, in 1993 and its last, Leucocyte, a few months after Svensson's passing. (read more)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a great record! I love the ensemble of guitar, vibes, trumpet, trombone, bass and drums. But it's a short album at under 38 minutes.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Bill Frisell - Four* (Blue Note Records, 2022)






Guitarist Bill Frisell convenes a new group of players for this album, featuring Greg Tardy on saxophone and clarinet, Gerald Clayton on piano and Johnathan Blake on drums. He presents an all original program, returning to some earlier compositions and introducing some new ones as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

2022 Mahakala Music


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Brad Mehldau Plays The Beatles' "I Am the Walrus"*






Brad Mehldau plays Lennon/McCartney's "I Am the Walrus," from his upcoming album, 'Your Mother Should Know: Brad Mehldau Plays the Beatles.' 

Directed by Matthew Edginton
Recorded at Village Vanguard, New York City


----------

